# I think his fins are stuck together:(!!



## person (Aug 1, 2011)

my poor little fish has had his fins clamped up for a while now. at first i thought it was from stress, and/or being cold so i gave him some stress coat and put him under a heating lamp. but now it seems that he cant open his fins. i couldnt tell before but now it looks like hes struggling to unclamp his fins, and he breaths heavy sometimes. how can i help him???


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Okay. first, what size of tank? second have you cleaned the tank? anything under 5 gallons 100%, 5-7 gallons I would say safely 30-50%, 8 and up, 20-40%.

Does he show any other signs? specks of white perhaps? reddened gills? red or pink streaked fins? He sounds very ill.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

Sound similar to what my guy has. His fins look like they're stuck together, and it looks like the tips are rounded. I treated him with betta revive and AQ salt. His fins are only starting to spread out a bit more now, but they still look slightly stuck together. It originally started out with what looked like a columnaris (cotton-mouth disease) infection.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Does it look like this?
Fin melt

I would recommend not using betta revive. It has potential to harm his labyrinth organ in time with use.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I know that Betta Fix can damage the labyrinth organ because of the tea tree oil, but I've never heard the same about Betta Revive.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Ingredients for betta revive: Water, neomycin sulfate (<10%), methylene blue (<0.5%), proprietary polymer mixture, buffers, EDTA, malachite green chloride (<0.01%), cyanocobalamin and electrolytes.


----------



## person (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes it looks like the picture Myates poasted but more severe. it looks like hes having a lot of troubble swimming. ive bin keeping the tank very clean and his fins look like they spread slightly more appart today. And now hes blowing huge bubbles its really wierd. not the ones bettas usually blow. really big bubbles,and i think he has troubble breathing. could he be blowing big bubbles because he is having troubble breathing?  i dont know what to do.


----------



## person (Aug 1, 2011)

I found this if it helps....

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? pellets, meal worms, diatoms, blood worms
How often do you feed your betta fish? once a day

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? every other day 
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100%
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? API betta water conditioner

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? No
Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? His fins are clamped together and curled.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? he struggles to swim and leans against plants to get around the tank. He looks tierd and breaths heavy. I have troubble getting him to eat, and he has a hard time swimming up to get food.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? A coupple of weeks ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I thought he was cold and stressed so i put him under a heating lamp and treated him with stress coat. 
Does your fish have any history of being ill? No, other then being sevearly male nurished when i first got him.
How old is your fish (approximately)Roughly a year, most likely 8 months to a year.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Ohhhhh.... Is his belly bloated or look funny? Could be swim bladder. Just a thought. Many SBD bettas give huge bubbles if SBD occurs. Usually though they are top of the water...

Also, maybe it is internal. My Admiral, had clamped fins and was paper thin and pale. I did my best but he lasted under a month, struggling to keep alive. Let's rule out everything else first


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

newfiedragon said:


> I know that Betta Fix can damage the labyrinth organ because of the tea tree oil, but I've never heard the same about Betta Revive.


Betta Revive is okay. It's Betta Fix that shouldn't be used. Betta Revive has some powerful meds in it.

Is there any way you can test your water parameters soon? I am concerned about high or low pH.

For his SBD, treat him with 2 tsps of epsom salt per gallon. I am also concerned that he has an internal problem so pics of him would be helpful to see if he is bloated.


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

My little guy's doing lots better, now. His fins are finally starting to spread out again! :grin:

Here's the most recent pics... 
Attached Images


----------

